

Y2GAY - the database engineering perspective - willlll
http://qntm.org/gay

======
angersock
This is quite a funny read--the author goes through many, many iterations of a
database representation for marriages, starting with a basic spec that would
make a Southern Baptist preacher happy and ending with something that even
Heinlen would have agreed was sufficiently ambitious.

It's nice to see something this forward-thinking.

